# GeForce Go 7300 driver



## emosms (Dec 31, 2009)

Cant find linux/ freebsd driver version for my video:
GeForce Go 7300

Can I use one of these instead?
Go 7900 GS, Go 7800 GTX, Go 7950 GTX, Go 7900 GTX
7300 GT,7300 LE...
..or whatever that would run...

Best Regards


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2009)

Just install x11/nvidia-driver.


----------

